# Wooden Lock



## Drift (1 Apr 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, but I've been following your forum for some time and have found it really inspirational stuff.

I like to make wooden boxes, and for my latest one, I'd like to make a wooden padlock as well. Are any of you able to guide me towards where I might be able to download some plans?

Many thanks


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Apr 2012)

How about this ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6NQNkeTHLc

And there seem to be quite a few other similar items, too.

or, in book form; http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...-keywords=Making+Working+Wooden+Locks&x=0&y=0

or here; http://www.abebooks.co.uk/9780941936606/Making-Working-Wooden-Locks-Complete-0941936600/plp

Hope that helps

Greg


----------



## bugbear (4 Apr 2012)

From memory there's a book on wooden hinges out there somewhere.

(googly)

Making Wood Handles, Hinges & Knobs: The Perfect Touch for Cabinetmaking
by Alan Bridgewater, Gill Bridgewater 

BugBear


----------



## James C (6 Apr 2012)

The latest issue of Scrollsaw that I saw had seen had some interesting stuff.

http://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=904


----------

